# critique my 20 gallon



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Hello everyone,
here is a recent photo my 20 gallon.
I would appreciate if you could comment / critique it for me!
All comments are welcome.

I'm thinking of removing the glosso and just going with Ranalisma rostrata,
the glosso is way to much maintenance!
Also thinking of removing some of the Hemianthus micranthemoides on the right and adding another crypt!

Look forward to hearing your comments.

Tank Size: 
24" x 12" x 16"

Volume: 
20 gallons

Plants: 
Ranalisma rostrata, 
Glossostigma elatinoides, 
Hemianthus micranthemoides, 
Vesicularia dubyana, 
Bolbitis heudelotii, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii?, 
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae, 
Ammania gracilis.










Thanks,
Mike


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Mike,

I actually really like the detail of the Glossostigma elatinoides with the slender leaves of the Ranalisma poking through. I am actually working on a Ranalisma/Glossostigma foreground at the moment. I may decide to switch to E. tenellus 'micro' because of the extra height and hint of color.

That said, I think your layout looks a little 2-dimensional at the moment with a clear division between the glosso/ranalisma foreground and the mounding of taller plants in the back on the second plane. You really need to bring the mound forward -- the cryptocorynes, the rocks, the Hemianthus micranthemoides, the branches, everything at least a couple inches. Try to make it a bit more 3-dimensional to give it some much needed depth.

I don't think the Ammania gracilis will be a good choice for that spot. The plant gets very large with a leaf span of six inches and stems as thick as my pinky. The rigid, upright structure doesn't really blend in with the rest of the aquascape either. A bushier, colored plant would be a better choice --how about some Ludwigia arcuata or Didiplis diandra?

Carlos


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm with Carlos on the Gloss mix.
You could replace it with some dwarf clover.
Alternatively, you can use the pearl grass and trim it low and have a patch of the Ranalisma here and there. 
I'd leave it though.

I'd pass on Ammannia, but L. acurata, Eustralis/Limnophia/old Gratiola etc might work.R wallichii also looks nice in the back.
I'd stick with smaller leaf plants. 

If you choose pearl grass for the foreground, you could replace the hole with narrow leaf java fern.

If you wanted a brighter look, adding Riccia stones around the base would also look nice. I doubt you'd want to keep them there all the time but it's be fun for 10 weeks etc. Why not?

You may also consider tightening up the center group some and add another patch of Crypts or wood etc on another side away from the main center group.
Or a nice rock with nothing on it or a dab or moss growing only on the top portion of the rock.

Again, you can play around around with this same design and try many different plants in the place of the Ammannia. Likewise the same for the pearl grass/narrow java fern.

These are small changes, the Gloss mat you might want to do away with SLOWLY, let the Ranalisma grow in.
It's a nice plant and folks will trade you for that vs Gloss.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Ekim,

Thanks for posting this tank!

First and foremost, I think this tank looks AWESOME!  Your plants seem very healthy and THAT is the main point.

Minor points that are just my opinion:

I agree with the above comments on the glosso/ranalisma.

I wasn't sure where the focal point is as my eye is drawn to the bright red rotala propoerly positioned in the golden ratio but then I bounce over to the java covered branch. I would probably trim the pearl grass on the right and let the one on the left grow taller.

I like the stark contrast between the foreground and the background, but that's just me. It gives me the impression of a sheer mountain cliff. I'm more of a nature aquarium person.

I like the crypt in the front but it seems unbalanced to me. I would add two other ones. One on each side just hidden behind the taller plants.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Wow, great replies!

I'm actually surprised all of you agree regarding the glosso/ranalisma!!
The glosso is so much work in this small setup... I can't believe it!
I tore it all up 4 weeks ago and re planted a couple dozen nodes! :shock: 

I think the glosso is giving the tank a "manicured" look, I'm wanting something that looks a little more wild / natural!
I'm not sure if you guys agree or not about glosso giving a manicured look? 
Anyway, I will try removing some of the glosso to let the ranalisma grow in a little more, as Tom suggested.

Regarding the Ammania, I though it was settled in pretty good but since I have posted this photo the leaves are still getting a little bigger. Carlos mentioned the leaves can get pretty big, and I agree with all that I should keep the leaves on a smaller scale.
Ludwigia arcuata, anyone have any experience to share about it?
I don't want anything that grow to fast, I also hate stems that produce a lot of roots at each node. ex. Ludwigia repens.
I haven't tried Gratiola either, how is it growth rate wise?

Thanks to all, greatly appreciated!

Later,
Mike


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

I know what you mean about Glossostigma, Mike. It is definitely a weed! However, to my eyes, the glosso carpet looks ideal for this tank. It doesn't look manicured at all. I don't think a monoculture of Ranalisma will make it look more natural. When I try to give some "wildness" to my foreground, I like to mix different species into the foreground to reflect the diversity you find in a terrestrial field. 

I agree with Tom though that more Ranalisma would be good for this tank.

Ludwigia arcuata is a very easy plant to grow, IME. If you don't have trouble with Ludwigia repens, Ludwigia arcuata should be no problem for you. Its growth rate is comparable to L. repens. "Gratiola"/Limnophila aromaticoides grows at a moderate rate and is pretty easy to grow, too.

I honestly don't think you will have any trouble with any of these plants judging by the health of your tank.  

Carlos


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Eustralis and Ammannia can get very large when happy. 
Generally used in groups so you need a big tank for this.

I like L acurata as it adds some very red color and is still dainty enough to give the illusion of a vast space.

You might try hairgrass for the foreground for a wilder look.
Or, you could add moss stones or Riccia stones here and there.
I'd prefer moss as it would give a cool look with the other plants. 

Alternatively, you could use small short branchy pieces of wood, similar in size or smaller than the piece you have, and tie moss on these and place these in/around the lawn, far enough away from the center mound.

If you want to really change it up, keep the foreground and try something more radical with the mound in the middle, remove all the bright colors and get some nice small branchy wood pieces and play around with those till you come up with a neat effect.

Bright colored fish look exceptional against dark wood, moss also. 

You can do the same with rocks also. Or rocks proping up the branches of wood.

Remember, you can add easy to grow stem plants back anytime and have it look good quickly so don't pin yourself down so much.

Experiment, play around and see what __you__ like.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks for all the greats ideas you guys!
It's a great help getting outside opinions & ideas.
Now I just have to down some Ludwigia arcuata! :lol: 

I'll try and post some updates.

Thanks again


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Love the tank. There is really only one thing that i don;t like much....and that could be do to the resolution/graininess of the image.

The textures of the micranthemoides and the moss seem to blur each other out. I can;t think of a substitute for the micranthemoides right now, but definately something that is green. Any reds at all will detract from the subtless of he wendtii. I'm sure there are plants like it..but I am thinking of something between micranthemoides and Heteranthera zosteraefolia.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

For something between Hemianthus micranthemoides and Heteranthera zosterifolia, Rotala sp 'Green' would be a good choice.

Carlos


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

A little update,
I removed a few plants, kept a little glosso just to have around for the future although I don't really want it visible!

I think the balansae looks good but it will probably out grow the tank in no time, as it's about 30" long in my discus tank 

I lost a little color :? 
slimed down the plants list  
got a little wilder look 

Anyway... for better or for worse?

Plants: 
Ranalisma rostrata, 
Hemianthus micranthemoides, 
Vesicularia dubyana, 
Cryptocoryne wendtii?, 
Cryptocoryne crispatula var. balansae,


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

Oh yeah,

I also lost my rocks/stones in there!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

OH BABY! I've got a new desktop wallpaper. That's even better than the first Mike, I love it! Of course, by now it's obvious how much I go for the subdued w/Crypts look.  

I think the darkness really shows off the red in your Rummynose, which look awesome, by the way. The balansae are going to be really cool in there too. I think the "canopy" effect they'll give will add a lot to the design, regardless of what some judges may say. Also, the bright green spots of the new growth in the Hemianthus provides good accent to the design.

Way to go!
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Great looking tank!


----------



## Pigheaddd (Feb 27, 2004)

pretty tank! good job! why did you take glosso out??? it looks nice with glosso!!! put them back............... :wink:


----------

